# My favorite portraits from the last six months.



## DanOstergren (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been pretty busy working in a hobby shop for the last few months and managed to fit a few photo shoots into my schedule, just not very many. I wish I could be more productive but my job sucks so much of my time away. Anyway, these are my favorites. My models all look so serious; I never really noticed until listing out all of these shots.

Alexis. Natural light, 85mm.











Kaylen. Natural light + white reflector, 85mm.










Fritzwa. Natural light + white reflector. Natural light.





Tamzin. Natural light + white reflector, 85mm.





Will. Natural light, 50mm. I used some of my old Pokemon cards in this shot.










Candus. Natural light, 85mm.





Harry. Natural light, 135mm.










Nathan. Natural light, 85mm.





Blaine. Natural Light + white reflector, 85mm.





Logan. Natural light + white reflector, 85mm.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow!  Seeing so many incredible portraits in one thread is amazing.  You are very talented.  I'm partial to the b&w's (especially the portraits of Alexis and Blaine) but also love that color shot of Tamzin.  Just gorgeous work.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 2, 2016)

It appears you have been busy!!!

Stunning work as usual. I always enjoy opening your posts. I couldn't choose a favorite if I had to. I am really drawn to the red and green contrast in "Tazmin" though, and the black and white that leads the set is wonderful!


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, good work. #1 is just totally sexy!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 2, 2016)

These are all really good, with number 1 being my favorite.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

Stellar, as always!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2016)

Wonderful set of photos.
I think that you could make even me look good. 
I'm glad that things are going, if not well, at least decently for you.

L


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful work. Thanks for posting here again.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 2, 2016)

You haven't lot your touch.

It's Tamsin for me (although they're all top class). You captured something ethereal and very_ - _the word that insists on coming to mind is_ - Celtic_. 

Thanks for sharing Dan, you have been missed.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 2, 2016)

I haven't seen you around in a long time, I know what it is like to work so much. 

This whole set is just insanely good! I can't pick a favorite for the life of me. 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh my my! Happy to see a post of yours here! Always a delight to see your work!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## weepete (Dec 3, 2016)

Stellar work Dan! My favourite, if I had to pick is the B+W Alexis.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 4, 2016)

Granddad said:


> You haven't lot your touch.
> 
> It's Tamsin for me (although they're all top class). You captured something ethereal and very_ - _the word that insists on coming to mind is_ - Celtic_.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Dan, you have been missed.


Thank you! I wanted the shot to look natural, so I asked her not to wear any makeup and did minimal retouching.



SquarePeg said:


> Wow!  Seeing so many incredible portraits in one thread is amazing.  You are very talented.  I'm partial to the b&w's (especially the portraits of Alexis and Blaine) but also love that color shot of Tamzin.  Just gorgeous work.   Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!


JustJazzie said:


> It appears you have been busy!!!
> 
> Stunning work as usual. I always enjoy opening your posts. I couldn't choose a favorite if I had to. I am really drawn to the red and green contrast in "Tazmin" though, and the black and white that leads the set is wonderful!


Thank you!



Rick50 said:


> Yes, good work. #1 is just totally sexy!


Thanks!


Parker219 said:


> These are all really good, with number 1 being my favorite.


Thank you!


limr said:


> Stellar, as always!


Thank you!


The_Traveler said:


> Wonderful set of photos.
> I think that you could make even me look good.
> I'm glad that things are going, if not well, at least decently for you.
> 
> L


Thank you! I can't really complain with a job that I like, but I still really wish I had more time for photography.



JonA_CT said:


> Beautiful work. Thanks for posting here again.


Thank you!



FITBMX said:


> I haven't seen you around in a long time, I know what it is like to work so much.
> 
> This whole set is just insanely good! I can't pick a favorite for the life of me.
> Can't wait to see more.


Thanks! I'm hoping to set up some more shoots after the holidays.



cauzimme said:


> Oh my my! Happy to see a post of yours here! Always a delight to see your work!


Thank you!


jcdeboever said:


> Wow!





weepete said:


> Stellar work Dan! My favourite, if I had to pick is the B+W Alexis.


 Thank you!


----------



## paigew (Dec 4, 2016)

Really beautiful portraits [emoji1316]


----------



## MRnats (Dec 5, 2016)

All of them are incredible, but the toning and color on the 2nd Alexis shot is on another level.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 6, 2016)

paigew said:


> Really beautiful portraits [emoji1316]


Thank you. 


MRnats said:


> All of them are incredible, but the toning and color on the 2nd Alexis shot is on another level.


Thank you. It really isn't very far from what the camera captured. I've found that a smaller amount of editing tends to be the most effective.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2016)

Man, I wish I could just hang out and shoot with you and learn. You would probably yell at me a lot. Seriously though, if I still lived in Detroit, I would have way more opportunity to shoot portraits to hone my skills as it is really an environment I am comfortable in (big city, know a lot of people).


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, I wish I could just hang out and shoot with you and learn. You would probably yell at me a lot. Seriously though, if I still lived in Detroit, I would have way more opportunity to shoot portraits to hone my skills as it is really an environment I am comfortable in (big city, know a lot of people).


I often have students assist me and they tell me they learn quite a bit. I learned a ton from an internship I had a few years ago, so I always like to give the same opportunity to others who are passionate about becoming a better portrait photographer. Let me know if you're ever in the Portland area.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 12, 2016)

Can I just come live with you??????

Incredible work and wonderful post processing. Always a joy to see your work pop up here or on FB


----------



## Krell0 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nikon 85mm and 135mm dc?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow, that is a great set.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 13, 2016)

Krell0 said:


> Nikon 85mm and 135mm dc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


All of the shots were taken using a Canon 85mm f/1.8 at various apertures attached to a 5D Classic, except for the photos of Will which were taken using a Canon 50mm f/1.4 attached to a 5D MKII. 

I used to have a 135mm f/2L, but I decided to sell it because in my opinion the much cheaper and easier to use 85mm f/1.8 lens fills it's niche with a little more versatility, and in my opinion the difference in quality and image rendering is very minimal. Basically I'd much rather use the cheaper lens that does the same thing.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Can I just come live with you??????
> 
> Incredible work and wonderful post processing. Always a joy to see your work pop up here or on FB


I'd need a place to live first! Currently I'm staying with friends and family while looking for an apartment or room to rent.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome!!! I particularely like the one that is your profile pic. I´m not a big b&w fan, but this one is a perfect example that it does make sense at times .


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 17, 2016)

photo1x1.com said:


> Awesome!!! I particularely like the one that is your profile pic. I´m not a big b&w fan, but this one is a perfect example that it does make sense at times .


Thank you! That's one of my favorites as well.


----------

